# Div scrollen, aber ohne scrollbar!



## mille (31. August 2006)

Hallo

Das DIVs scrollbar sind, ist hinlängst bekannt. Wir nutzen dazu das "magische" overflow: auto; oder overflow: scroll;

Ich würde aber gerne ein DIV in seiner höhe begrenzen und den Inhalt scrollen lassen können, ohne ein Scrollbar anzuzeigen.
Ich möchte einen eigenen Scrollbar (Image) neben dem DIV anzeigen und via Javascript das Scrolling innerhalb des DIVs realisieren.
Nun frage ich mich aber, ob
1. overflow: hidden; erfolg verspricht (ist ein scrollen möglich? - der Scrollbar fehlt ja).
2. wenn nicht, wie kann ich dann anderweitig überschüssigen Inhalt "verstecken" und durch ein javascript entsprechend hochscrollen?!

Letzteres ist das geringste Problem, das wurde schließlich in etlichen Foren schon diskutiert (nur auf I-Frames bezogen). Geht das auch bei DIVs?

MfG & Danke


----------



## Maik (31. August 2006)

Das Parent-DIV benötigt eine feste Breiten- und Höhenangabe, sowie die overflow:hidden-Eigenschaft.

Darin wird dann das "Content"-DIV mittels Javascript nach oben und unten bewegt.


----------

